# Bass Player Needed



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

To be part of a Latin Rock band.

We're located in North York, play own material, and have some gigs scheduled already. We're also working on the release of a 6 song EP.

Hopefully you're equipped, but there is equipment available if you need it.

Some songs can be heard at www.myspace.com/gardeniasonline or www.gardenias.ca


Thank you.


----------

